# Please educate me on vizsla bloodlines & training



## S2G (May 7, 2020)

I've been a gsp guy for the longest. I hate to say refined, but the vizslas I've been around just seem more refined than the maniacs I currently have. I hoping for a more house worthy cuddler for my ladies of the house & that I can take out for some hunting.

What are some general bloodlines that are known for certain traits? Biddable, hard running, etc. 

Training wise. I've used basically smith method, but vizslas seem to be more willing to please. What are some good methods people use that I can research. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bloodlines in Vizslas can be softened very quickly. It doesn't take but a generation, are two. To make them soft in the field, and shut down over small mistakes. 
So it's not just the bloodline, but also a experienced breeder that your looking for. One that is knowledgeable, and has repeatedly produced dogs of FC caliber.
A few that come to mind Southwind Vizsla, Milstar Vizsla, Midnight Run Vizsla, Alpine Vizsla, Busch Vizsla. 

Keep in mind with the pandemic, breeders have been receiving hundreds of emails and phone calls.
It maybe had to get a well bred pup, without waiting a year, or two.

There are two programs I like for training. One is by Perfection Kennels. It's called Perfect Start. 
The other is Training with Mo.

I hate to tell you, some of our Vizslas are maniacs too.


----------



## S2G (May 7, 2020)

Thanks that's exactly what I was looking for and I have the perfect start/finish dvds. Honestly I was hoping for a slightly softer velcro dog.

Waiting list is pretty standard issue.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

FC bloodlines can be sweet as honey in the house. But they are always going to choose hunting above all else. 

If you want softer, go with a breeder that breeds more towards hunt tests, and/or NAVHDA, with a sprinkle of FC dogs in the bloodlines.
Keep in mind, most of those will have less range in the field.
Add Martinsens Vizsla to the list.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You can also contract some dog trainers, that see/train a lot of other people's Vizslas each year. They should be able to give you more insight on the sweet, biddable, hunting bloodlines. 
Just a couple of names off the top of my head.
Brian Gingrich B.G.gun dogs.
Jon, and Jess Hann Perfection Kennels.
Diane Vater


----------



## S2G (May 7, 2020)

Good stuff. Thanks for the info


----------

